
The Old Cincinnati Library before being demolished, 1874-1955 - mgdo
https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/the-old-cincinnati-library-demolition-1874-1955/
======
api
Demolishing that was a crime.

Cincinnati has a lot of absolutely awe inspiring architecture dating from the
1890s to the height of the Art Deco era. Check out the Cincinnati Museum
Center sometime. It's the old rail terminal that was saved from demolition and
it's like a church of optimism.

Ahh... back when people believed in things...

